# DDE LACIE | Contenu introuvable



## FranZz (13 Mars 2012)

Allez, Bonjour!

Je rencontre un problème avec un DDE LACIE 1TO ( Alimenté par prise / Format MAC OS journalisé / relié en USB à un MACpro ).

MAc Pro
Mac OS X Lion 10.7.2 (11C74)
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024 MB
Proceseur 2,8 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Disque DUR 1TO Lacie D2 Quadra Media

Je l'ai partitionné, il y  a 2 mois.

800 GO pour TIME machine
200 GO pour mes archives de type manuelles.

Seule la partition archive manuelle se monte sur le bureau. Lorsque je double clique sur cette icône, il n'y a rien dedans, alors qu'il y avait hier encore 70GO d'utilisé.

L'icône TM , qui était visible sur mon bureau, a elle disparu.

Lorsque je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, je vois bien les partitions, mais celle consacrée à &#8482; se nomme maintenant DISK 1S3

Lorsque je tente une vérification de l'entièreté de mon DDE, j'ai ce message:

Vérification de la carte de partition pour «SPAMLaCie d2 quadra MediaSPAM»
Vérification de configuration requise
Problèmes rencontrés sur la carte de partition risquant d&#8217;empêcher le démarrage
ErreurSPAM: Informations requises indisponibles lors d&#8217;une recherche interne.

Je me positionne sur la partie Archive manuelle, la petite partition, je lance une vérification de disque et j'ai ce message:

Ce disque doit être réparé. 

je lance la réparation et j'ai:

Impossible de démonter le disque&#8230;

En fait, pour la partition TIME MACHINE perdue, ce n'est pas grave, mais pour cette partition, sur laquelle j'ai mes archives manuelles, là c'est assez important, il n'y  a pourtant que + ou - 70 GO d'utilisés&#8230;

D'ailleurs, dans la description du disque, j'ai la capacité de la partition, l'espace dispo et l'espace utilisé, et cela correspond pli poil aux infos que j'ai dedans.

Lorsque je fais un " afficher les infos" de ce disque qui est sur le bureau, là aussi, j'ai bien 70 GO qui sont utilisés&#8230;

Donc, mes données, en théorie, se trouvent toujours à leur place.

Serait-il possible qu'un " pilote" Lassie soit corrompu?


----------



## lappartien (13 Mars 2012)

avnt d'essuyer faut nous dire ton mac c'est quoi qu'est-ce
ton system c'est ti quoi
ton Disque dur la réf exacte
t'as une partition windows ou pas

ça sera bien déjà ça évitera qu'on dise trop de conneries pour rien
non je blague, mais ça évitera d'akller dans de mauvaises directions.


----------



## FranZz (14 Mars 2012)

Partition Windows? Euh, non, du tout!

Ce sont 2 partitions MAC OS JOURNALISE ( 20% Archive manuelles / 80% TM )

Bon, ben entre-temps, j'ai fait quelques tests, pas d'avancement:

- Test avec une autre alimentation / ne change rien.
- Test des câbles actuels avec un autre DDE / Ils fonctionnent 
- Test avec autre câble USB/USB / Rien ne change
- Test avec du FIREWIRE 800 / Rien ne change ( disque monté sur bureau mais rien dedans )
- Test avec CABLE SATA / Rien ne change ( disque monté sur bureau mais rien dedans ) 
- Test avec DDE relié à DDE relié au MAC / Rien ne change, l'autre disque est 100% accessible

... La console me parle:


14/03/12 09:08:27,819 fseventsd: disk logger: failed to open output file /Volumes/Archives manuelles/.fseventsd/0000000020d103cc (Invalid argument). mount point /Volumes/Archives manuelles/.fseventsd


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2012)

Bon alors là déjà, tu viens de démontrer deux raisons pour ne pas partitionner un disque de sauvegarde : la première, celle que j'avance toujours, c'est que l'utilisation de la seconde partition met la partition de sauvegarde en danger (pile ce qui t'es arrivé, carte de partition démolie), et la seconde, qui ne me vient à l'esprit qu'en te lisant, c'est que ce qu'on met sur la seconde partition, ben &#8230; C'est pas sauvegardé !

Maintenant, voyons les remèdes possibles, il y en a deux :

1) La réparation : de toute évidence, elle est hors de portée d'Utilitaire de disque, il ne sait pas réparer les tables de partitions. Moi, j'essaierais avec Drive Genius, du trio d'utilitaires "du commerce" disponible sur Mac (Drive Genius, TechTools Pro et Disk Warrior), c'est celui avec lequel j'ai obtenu les meilleurs résultats. Par contre, quel que soit celui que tu choisis, c'est a) sans garantie de résultat, et b) passage obligatoire par la case "carte bleue" si tu n'as pas déjà fait l'achat auparavant.

2) La récupération : là aussi deux options : une payante : Data Rescue, assez simple à utiliser, donne d'excellents résultats, mais coûte une centaine de roros (la version de démo te permet de savoir avant achat si oui ou non il peut récupérer tes données), et une gratuite : Photorec, très bon aussi, mais plus complexe à employer. Cependant, mon excellent confrère et ami Dos Jones s'est fendu d'un tuto pour en faciliter l'utilisation à nos membres.

EDIT : ah, au fait, j'y pense, le message d'erreur "impossible de démonter le disque", il suffit, lorsque tu l'as, d'aller démonter le disque à la mimine depuis le Finder (en forçant l'éjection le cas échéant), puis de recommencer l'opération.


----------



## FranZz (14 Mars 2012)

Salut P77, 

Merci pour la petite explication. 

Alors, dans l'ordre:

*- Tentative de réparation aver Drive Genius:*
( arrêt après une seconde )
Unmount failed for device 'disk2s2' with 'Device is busy (The disk may be in use by an application.)' (0xC010).

*- Tentative de réparation aver TECHTOOLPRO / DEMO:*
pas possibilité d'essayer une démo...

*- Tentative de réparation aver DISK WARRIOR / DEMO:*
pas possibilité d'essayer une démo...

Je continue les recherches...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2012)

FranZz a dit:


> *- Tentative de réparation aver Drive Genius:*
> ( arrêt après une seconde )
> Unmount failed for device 'disk2s2' with 'Device is busy (The disk may be in use by an application.)' (0xC010).



À savoir : "Unmount failed for device 'disk2s2' with 'Device is busy (The disk may be in use by an application.)' (0xC010)." = "impossible de démonter le disque"

Donc, reporte toi à l'EDIT de mon post précédent !


----------



## FranZz (14 Mars 2012)

Ok, MERCI, mais pas de résultat...

Je suis en train de suivre le tuto De Dos!


----------



## FranZz (15 Mars 2012)

J'ai forcé l'éjection du disque, puis j'ai tenter de le réparer, mais là encore, j'ai un message d'erreur

"Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers sauvegardés".

Bon, ben j'ai lancé une récup. hier à 12h00, j'ai laissé tourner la nuit, et il y  avait encore  09h00 de traitement, alors qu'hier c'était 12h00 prévues. J'ai stoppé, parce que dans le dossier de récup, après quoi, 20 heures, je n'ai que ceci:

<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>
<dfxml xmloutputversion='1.0'>
<metadata 
xmlns='http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Categoryigital_Forensics_XML' 
xmlns:xsi='http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance' 
xmlns:dc='http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/'>
<dc:type>Carve Report</dc:type>
</metadata>
<creator>
<package>PhotoRec</package>
<version>6.13</version>
<build_environment>
<compiler>GCC 4.0</compiler>
<compilation_date>2011-11-15T08:36:43</compilation_date>
<library name='libext2fs' version='1.41.8'/>
<library name='libewf' version='20100226'/>
<library name='libjpeg' version='62'/>
<library name='libntfs' version='libntfs-3g'/>
</build_environment>
<execution_environment>
<os_sysname>Darwin</os_sysname>
<os_release>11.2.0</os_release>
<os_version>Darwin Kernel Version 11.2.0: Tue Aug9 20:54:00 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.24.8~1/RELEASE_X86_64</os_version>
<host>Mmmmmmm</host>
<arch>x86_64</arch>
<uid>0</uid>
<start_time>2012-03-14T10:56:44+0100</start_time>
</execution_environment>
</creator>
<source>
<image_filename>/dev/rdisk2</image_filename>
<sectorsize>512</sectorsize>
<image_size>1000204886016</image_size>
<volume>
<byte_runs>
<byte_run offset='0' img_offset='0' len='1000204886016'/>
</byte_runs>
</volume>
</source>
<configuration>
</configuration>




Je testerai  à nouveau tout à l'heure.:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2012)

FranZz a dit:


> J'ai forcé l'éjection du disque, puis j'ai tenter de le réparer, mais là encore, j'ai un message d'erreur



Ah ça, je t'avais bien dit qu'avec Utilitaire de disque, c'était "no way" pour la table des partitions. C'est avec Drive Genius, qu'il fallait essayer !


----------



## FranZz (15 Mars 2012)

Ok, je viens de lancer DRIVE GENIUS, et je tente, avec l'outil de réparation, d'y arriver.

Là, le progr. Bug, calle, je suis obligé d'arrêter le processus.

Ensuite, impossible de le relancer, j'ai cette fenêtre " Initialisation" qui est figée. Je désinstalle et réinstalle, que nenni, plus moyen que le programme s'exécute. Je vais donc sur le site officiel, et je télécharge la V3, en démo, et là pareil... C'est pas ma journée...


----------



## FranZz (19 Mars 2012)

Bon ben après x essais infructueux, j'ai connecté le DDE à un PC, et ai téléchargé  MAC DRIVE qui m'a permis de retrouver une partie de mes données... Le HIC, c'est que je suis en train de faire les fichiers  1 à 1, sinon, j'ai des erreurs qui annulent la copie de ces derniers.

Merci cela dit pour les pistes!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## FranZz (19 Mars 2012)

Bon... J'ai su récupérer 60% du disque avec cette méthode et évidemment, les fichiers les plus intéressants sont bloqués... enfin, illisibles... Je vais tenter à nouveau avec les logiciels de récup. cités ci hauts.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Je tente une réparation avec DRIVE GENIUS, et j'ai ceci...


Verifying the extents map...
Verify Failed.

....


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2012)

Alors essaie Photorec ou Data Rescue, ça parait la meilleure option !


----------



## FranZz (19 Mars 2012)

Salut!

WoHoo... Alors, je tente le PHOTOREC, que j'avais déjà testé il y  a quelques jours.

Je fais le test avec un autre DDE, nickel, tout est rapatrié dans mon dossier de récup.

Alors, bon, je retrousse les manches et je procède à la même opération avec le DDE problématique...

..... 

Résultat dans dossier récup: ... Un seul fichier se nommant rapport.xml et qui contient:


<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>
<dfxml xmloutputversion='1.0'>
  <metadata 
  xmlns='http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Categoryigital_Forensics_XML' 
  xmlns:xsi='http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance' 
  xmlns:dc='http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/'>
    <dc:type>Carve Report</dc:type>
  </metadata>
  <creator>
    <package>PhotoRec</package>
    <version>6.13</version>
    <build_environment>
      <compiler>GCC 4.0</compiler>
      <compilation_date>2011-11-15T08:36:43</compilation_date>
      <library name='libext2fs' version='1.41.8'/>
      <library name='libewf' version='20100226'/>
      <library name='libjpeg' version='62'/>
      <library name='libntfs' version='libntfs-3g'/>
    </build_environment>
    <execution_environment>
      <os_sysname>Darwin</os_sysname>
      <os_release>11.2.0</os_release>
      <os_version>Darwin Kernel Version 11.2.0: Tue Aug  9 20:54:00 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.24.8~1/RELEASE_X86_64</os_version>
      <host>xxxxxxx</host>
      <arch>x86_64</arch>
      <uid>0</uid>
      <start_time>2012-03-19T14:52:46+0100</start_time>
    </execution_environment>
  </creator>
  <source>
    <image_filename>/dev/disk2</image_filename>
    <sectorsize>512</sectorsize>
    <image_size>1000204886016</image_size>
    <volume>
      <byte_runs>
        <byte_run offset='0' img_offset='0' len='1000204886016'/>
      </byte_runs>
    </volume>
  </source>
  <configuration>
  </configuration>


----------



## FranZz (19 Mars 2012)

Et pour DATA rescue... pas moyen non plus. La seule option qui fonctionne c'est faire un clone en .DMG... Mais si les données sont corrompues, il y a de fortes chances que la copie de ces derniers soit corrompue elle aussi... GALERE...


----------



## FranZz (20 Mars 2012)

EN ce moment, mo clône arrive  à la fin de sa création. Près de 18h00... pour 300GO.

Dans le coin de la fenêtre, inventaire des fichiers de type:

Good: 0 Bytes
Bad: 250 GO...

ça sent pas bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2012)

FranZz a dit:


> EN ce moment, mo clône arrive  à la fin de sa création. Près de 18h00... pour 300GO.
> 
> Dans le coin de la fenêtre, inventaire des fichiers de type:
> 
> ...



S'il était toujours possible de récupérer les données, personne n'irait investir dans un disque de sauvegarde, Il arrive qu'il faille se faire une raison !


----------



## lappartien (20 Mars 2012)

peut-être une dernière solution avec un revendeur réparateur informatique. Pourra te récupérer une partie pitêtre des fichiers moyennant une certaine somme. Si certains dossiers pour toi sont très importants....demander si font la récup de données dur DD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> peut-être une dernière solution avec un revendeur réparateur informatique. Pourra te récupérer une partie pitêtre des fichiers moyennant une certaine somme.




Tu veux dire "une somme certaine", plutôt (compter entre 1500 et 2500  hors taxes), et sans garantie de résultat, en plus !


----------



## FranZz (20 Mars 2012)

Bon... après un traitement de plus de 18h00, verdict:

DATA rescue me valide le clône, j'essaie de l'ouvrir et...

Aucun système de fichier montable... +> inutilisable...

Sympa pour la proposition de soluce par un pro... mais bon... euh, je vais  laisser tomber.

Merci au team pour le suivi cela dit 

Je vais donc acheter 2 DDE, et me faire un double archivage sur un support physique différent, c'est la seule solution si j'ai bien saisi...


----------



## lappartien (20 Mars 2012)

certes pas , on n'est pas dans ces prix là mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> certes pas , on n'est pas dans ces prix là mais bon...



Attends, tu parlais de quoi, là ? Parce que les prix que j'ai indiqué, ce sont ceux que j'ai constaté (le dernier de mes clients qui a du faire appel à un tel service s'en est tiré pour un tout petit peu moins de 2000  TTC après avoir fait faire 5 ou 6 devis).


----------



## FranZz (20 Mars 2012)

Haha, 2.000!!!

( désolé, mais c'est marrant là!  ... ou pas)

Sérieux? 2.000 euros? Mais je ne demande pas d'y incruster des diamants, juste récupérer 10 fichiers!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2012)

FranZz a dit:


> Haha, 2.000!!!
> 
> ( désolé, mais c'est marrant là!  ... ou pas)
> 
> Sérieux? 2.000 euros? Mais je ne demande pas d'y incruster des diamants, juste récupérer 10 fichiers!!!!



Ben oui, 1500 à 2500 , c'est le prix, comment crois tu qu'ils vont amortir l'investissement de quelques centaines de milliers d' que représente la salle "blanche" qu'ils sont obligé d'utiliser pour démonter ton disque et le replacer dans une mécanique opérationnelle ? Et je ne te parle pas des combinaisons intégrales (un peu comme des combinaisons anti-radiation, sauf que là, elles protègent l'environnement de ce que peut trimballer le bonhomme qui est dedans, point de vue poussières et autres particules). Et je ne te parle pas du temps d'immobilisation de la salle en question, ça peut prendre pas mal de temps, la récupération de données !

Si l'officine du coin de la rue pouvait récupérer tes données, tu le pourrais aussi, tu dispose des mêmes logiciels qu'eux, Data Rescue ou Photorec, s'ils ne le peuvent pas, la boutique d'en bas n'en a pas de plus efficace, là, on parle de récupération en laboratoire de type "police scientifique".

Cela dit, je serais toi, je laisserais tomber, parce que dans ton cas, je soupçonne une défectuosité au niveau du revêtement magnétique du disque, et ça, c'est imparable, même avec le meilleur labo.


----------



## FranZz (21 Mars 2012)

Ah ok, :rateau: Je vais me faire une raison dans ce cas.

# et j'annule ma commande de peinture blanche, je comptais me créer mon propre labo.


----------

